# How often can I feed Mazuri?



## NicoleB26 (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I have been feeding my 6 month old sulcatta, Mocha, mazari now that winter is here in Ohio and I can no longer feed him from the yard. Should I be feeding anything else in addition? Seems redundant to feed hay with the mazari? I have planted grass to grow inside but the growth rate does not keep up with his appetite and I know he isn't supposed to eat grocery store greens. I also have been giving mazari to my redfoots, along with their usual fruits, veggies and occasional protein. Are there guidelines as to how much mazari redfoots should have? THANKS for any replies!


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi and Happy Thanksgiving! 
What kind of tort do you have? It all depends on species, but the real key to a happy healthy tort is variety! I have a Redfoot and he gets Mazuri twice a week sometimes 3 times. He gets a vegetables and kale and fruits, mushrooms and what ever else I have on hand.


----------



## NicoleB26 (Nov 28, 2013)

I have 2 redfoots and they get a large variety of foods so im not too concerned with them although 3 x week for feeding them mazari makes sense..thanks! I'm concerned about my young sulcatta though. I am feeding him mostly mazari right now because I don't have access to grasses this time of year. is this ok? And if not what should I add to his diet?


----------



## Tom (Nov 28, 2013)

There are people who will tell you that its okay to feed Mazuri every day. Most of us here agree that two or three times a week is quite enough.

Mixing hay in is not redundant and it would be very good for them. I recommend orchard grass hay and bermuda grass hay. Finely chop it with scissors or blend it in a food processor and then sprinkle it on top. You can even let your chopped up hay rehydrate in a bowl of water if you like.

If you can't grow or find your own greens and leaves over winter, there is nothing wrong with using grocery store foods. Just use the right ones, a variety, and mixing the chopped greens with Mazuri and/or chopped grass hay helps tremendously. Here are some links for good "sprinkle on top" grocery store green improvers.
http://www.tortoisesupply.com/HerbalHay
http://www.tortoisesupply.com/salad-style-food-topper/

And here is a thread for feeding sulcatas: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-76744.html


----------



## NicoleB26 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I will definitely put it to good use!


----------



## edwardbo (Nov 28, 2013)

tom , your patience amazes me .you expert you.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 28, 2013)

Most people on this forum do feed their torts grocery store bought greens. you can go to wal mart and get them or you can go to an organic food store like the whole foods market to get them, But there isn't any thing wrong with it 
All mine right now are getting store bought. I was them before feeding, you could also try Zoomed grassland or forest Tortoise food. I like it better than mazuri, and you can find it online at Amazon or lots of places for cheap or at petsmart or petco


----------



## NicoleB26 (Nov 28, 2013)

I have tried zoomed grassland in the past for my redfoots and they wouldn't touch it. They love the mazari though. I'm going to get the hays Tom recommended and use them with mazuri and grocery store greens. Thanks!


----------



## diamondbp (Nov 28, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen a tortoise raised on mazuri alone?? I'm curious now that we are on this topic. 

I feed mine mazuri on a 3day rotation but its always along size other foods on the days that they have it.


----------



## Tom (Nov 28, 2013)

I believe Ed Pirog has done this, but he was always just too grumpy to share the results. I met him in person this year at the TTPG. He is actually a really nice guy in person, and he's got a lot of experience. I enjoyed speaking with him. He might still be a member here. If you are able to contact him please share whatever you learn.

I have considered this experiment myself, but I just don't think it would be the "best" thing for a tortoise, so I haven't done it.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 28, 2013)

The thing that would bother me about feeding only Mazuri is that food is not just for the calories, minerals, and things of that nature. Food is also a physical activity with the various muscles it takes to rip, pull, and then chew those plants, especially the tougher more fiberous ones. There is the wear on the beak, too at the same time. There is mental stimulation in the eating which may include seeing the hanging greens and figuring how to get them down. The internal body parts where designed to break down the plants the way they are found naturally, not processed and ground up. I wonder what those parts may end up like on a Mazuri only diet. Plus no matter how good, how complete, a food is, I do not think it can contain everything to make it totally complete and for all species.


----------



## Tom (Nov 28, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> The thing that would bother me about feeding only Mazuri is that food is not just for the calories, minerals, and things of that nature. Food is also a physical activity with the various muscles it takes to rip, pull, and then chew those plants, especially the tougher more fiberous ones. There is the wear on the beak, too at the same time. There is mental stimulation in the eating which may include seeing the hanging greens and figuring how to get them down. The internal body parts where designed to break down the plants the way they are found naturally, not processed and ground up. I wonder what those parts may end up like on a Mazuri only diet. Plus no matter how good, how complete, a food is, I do not think it can contain everything to make it totally complete and for all species.




All valid and good points. I think that a lot of people said similar things when the dog food kibble revolution occurred a few decades ago. Some kibbles were better than others, but time has shown that kibble works. For dogs at least.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Nov 30, 2013)

I almost never feed my sulcata Mazuri without mixing it with his other foods. Some times I add it to the mix 3 or more times a week and other times I add it only once or twice a week. I really can't decide if it makes a difference whether I feed a small amount every day or feed a larger amount once or twice a week?


----------

